# Skills Assessment



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

I wish every one good luck here. 

Among the various forums on the internet, this seems to be very active and have been providing great advices to the people. 

This is my first post to this forum. I belong to Hyderabad, India. I am in the process of applying for skills assessment.

I have few questions. I will be glad if some one can answer.

I understand certified copies are photocopies of originals, which are attested by the Gazetted officer, right? Can a Notary also attest these ?

I plan to provide my employee id, print of the organisation structure from intranet and other minor details confirming my employment. Do I need to get this attested as well? 

How many copies should I get attested ?

I will have to provide reference by my colleagues / previous managers with their visiting cards. Can you suggest the format for this ? Do I need to get this attested as well?

I will be providing a statutory declaration of why I could not get the employer reference, the list of duties I perform, the skills etc., What should be the format? does this need to be on a stamp paper ? if so is it 50rs or 100 rs. I believe this is done by Notary where as I need to provide the content. Please confirm.

There are no other official documents to confirm my skill in MODL. ACS has to rely on my statutory declaration. Is this ok? or my colleagues mentioning these skills in their reference will have any weightage


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi there, 

1. yes a notary can attest these.

2. yes every paper needs to be attested, just collect everything that you r giving them, if it is a photocopy, it needs to be attested, and it hardly takes anything in India for attesting papers, so better get it done, he asked me for rs.10 each paper and they do bargain, i think i paid rs.5 each because i had some 160-180 odd papers to be attested, i got 3 sets attested. They want it to attested to make sure the papers have not been forged and are actual copies of the originals

3. get 3 sets, one to send for assessment, one for visa and one fore reference, incase you need these again

4. the format would be simple, to whomsoever it may concern, that such and such person has been working with us as a colleague for this long, a bit about the character and I guess that was it, it is only a reference letter. These need not be attested, You can take 4 copies and send them one original with respective signatures, visiting card and if possible their ID card copies, again, anything that is photocopied, can and should be attested.

5. as far as I remember, it was on a RS. 10 stamp paper, I dont remember the format since I did not make it, my husband made it, I just read it if everything was alright. You can buy the stamp paper and print it at your end itself, make sure you print it on a normal paper with as much space for the stamp header, check if the spacing is right and print finally on the stamp paper.

6. the acs needs proof of you working in the said company with the skills that you claim, incase you r not giving them enough certificates, your case if weak, but with enough proofs, assignment details, technical details that are supported by you will make it strong enough but again you will have to give enough proof to them to support your CV.

7. the weight-age isnt much when the info or reference is given by the colleagues, rather when given by your employer or the manager it weighs more. the statutory declaration is more or less for information that can not be given due to some reason, and remember the less info you give, the more are the chances for them to contact the employer or the rest to confirm.

My lawyer told me once, for Immigration and assessment remember, MORE IS GOOD, the more info you give them, the better are the chances for you to get through fast.

Anj


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

*Thank you Anj*

Do you mind providing me sample content of Statutory declaration. If you can can, that would be great help as my whole assessment depends on my statutory declaration. I can not ask my employer references regarding duties and technologies I have been working due to fear of loosing my job.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi again,

I did ask my husband a while ago about the format, but he does not have a copy of the same, our lawyer provided us with the format and it was nothing big that we could not have done ourselves, all it had was the duties and responsibilities of him in the company and that he fears loosing his job if he asks for the references from the employer or his seniors, he had also mentioned that he is giving all the other papers required to prove his being employed in the said company.

Someone else too asked the same thing a few days back but sadly he does not have to format with him... I dont know why he did not keep it.

Did you try to google it? lemme see if I can find something on the net..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI

Found this on acs site

27. I cannot provide a reference. Will you accept anything else?

In this case you should provide a Statutory Declaration claiming the reasons why you cannot provide a reference and explaining in complete detail what you did in this position.

This must be supported by HR Style references, recommendations from colleagues (with business cards attached), job contracts, pay slips and other relevant information that demonstrates employment.

Please note the assessor is under no obligation to accept this and you submit this at your own risk. Please note there are heavy consequences for those who submit a fraudulent statutory declaration.

I dont think they would bother too much with the language, you just need to put in the facts and give them as many papers as you can to make sure it attracts their eye.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

this is what I found in some other forum....

I don't know specifically what is required, but I can tell you that the one my solicitor prepared for me in relation to an issue that arose begins....

"I (insert full name) of (insert full address) SOLEMNLY AND SINCERELY DECLARE as follows:"

<then in a numbered list, they specified the points to be raised>

it then finished

"AND I MAKE this solemn declaration conscientiously believing the same to be true and by virtue of the provisions of the Statutory Declarations Act 1835

Declared at (solicitor you swear it in front of will insert their details)

in the county of
on this ..... day of
2008

Before me


A SOLICITOR/COMMISSIONER FOR OATHS"

No idea if this is a required wording, just what was used on mine that was accepted. Hope it helps!! I have no legal knowledge whatsoever so I cant advise any further than that!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you just got lucky

General information and templates in Word and PDF formats can be found on the Australian Attorney-General's site: Statutory declarations Good luck!


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

*Statutory Declarations Act 1959*

-Thank you Anj. 


The statutory declaration in the link  provided by you says "Statutory Declarations Act 1959". Isn't this act specific to Australia ? Will it be valid for the declaration I do in India on an Indian stamp paper ? Please suggest


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

LoveOz said:


> -Thank you Anj.
> 
> 
> The statutory declaration in the link provided by you says "Statutory Declarations Act 1959". Isn't this act specific to Australia ? Will it be valid for the declaration I do in India on an Indian stamp paper ? Please suggest


Hi LoveOz, 

But you're providing a statutory declaration that must be valid in Australia for your visa so I think that should be okay. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can pick the language from there and make one. Its just the language that matters. Since you will be putting in the matter, it does not make a difference how you do it or what you write, just that the matter should be correct. My husband made the declaration from a general declaration that the lawyer sent us, rest was all done by him in his language.


----------



## IndianKrxcute (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi LoveOz,
I am in same position, I cant provide references. Please send me a copy of your Statutory Declarations so that i can refer that...


----------



## raul_raul (Dec 3, 2008)

*help me*

Hello anj
i m rahul from delhi.tell me abt the practical skill assessment electrician.wht happen on that day wht should i bring on that day( tools and ppe).and wht they will ask . this is the written test or practical test ? plz suggest me any institute for coachings. plz tell me


----------



## raul_raul (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello all
i m rahul from delhi.tell me abt the practical skill assessment.wht happen on that day wht should i bring on that day( tools and ppe).and wht they will ask . this is the written test or practical test ? plz suggest me any institute for coachings. plz tell me


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI rahul, i am sorry but i have no information on practical skill assessment.. search for the same on the forum and i am sure it must hv been discussed. also, contact an agent, they surely will be able to help.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Anjali,
Please elaborate more on your point no 6 (which tells about the details of work experience and related proofs).
What exactly the proofs can be?

What should my manager mention in it? (I am applying for Oracle skill assessment)

Can he mention my generic work duties and skills? or along with this he have to mention in XXX project, he contributed XX things and so on for diff projects.

Pls help





anj1976 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 1. yes a notary can attest these.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Gaurav

Sorry for a late reply, was on a vacation..

well in our case we did not give any HR/Manager references from my spouse's current company. He did ask for it form the manager who acted smart and said i will give you reference but you will have to increase your notice period form current one month to 3 months. anyway, we were not very comfortable increasing the notice period. anyway we gave a stat dec instead which had all tthe roles responsibilities in the said company, his current position supported by his appointment letter, appraisal letters, letter confirming him as a permanent employee, salary slips, bank statements, colleagues references etc.

when i say you give enough proofs it means when you write something in the CV, you have to have enough documents to support it, you cant just write you work for company X, not provide any proof and expect them to believe you do work for them.

Hope this clears my point


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Anjali for the response .
I believe that Employment verification has two sides.
1. Employment date and period.
2. Work profile and projects.

The 1st point as you pointed out, can be supported with ample proofs like bank statements, IT returns, offer/appraisal letters, salary slips,ID cards, etc.

But for the 2nd point what do I need to supply? (other than my SD,Reporting manager's and collegues references)


Thanks in advance 



anj1976 said:


> Hi Gaurav
> 
> Sorry for a late reply, was on a vacation..
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

gaurav you can do with colleagues references, manager references.. make sure you attach their business card/ID card with the letter and mention their contact details at the bottom of the letter so that they can be contacted by ACS. and not all companies allow personal use of letterheads so dont bother with it much, as long as you give business cards and id cards of those giving reference letters, it is alright


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot Anjali,
Is the norm same for DIAC?




anj1976 said:


> gaurav you can do with colleagues references, manager references.. make sure you attach their business card/ID card with the letter and mention their contact details at the bottom of the letter so that they can be contacted by ACS. and not all companies allow personal use of letterheads so dont bother with it much, as long as you give business cards and id cards of those giving reference letters, it is alright


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, take it like this, if you have to say hire someone or for that matter you are with diac and hv to process an application that has no proofs, will you?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

So, the same referance along wid ID cards/ business cards are enough for DIAC?




anj1976 said:


> well, take it like this, if you have to say hire someone or for that matter you are with diac and hv to process an application that has no proofs, will you?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, if they need any more documents, they will ask for it and do attach a stat dec stating you are not able to provide references from HR as u fear loosing your job.. that helps too


----------

